# Trouver un Ipad 1



## tak (31 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Savez-vous s'il est possible de trouver un Ipad 1 sur lyon. Je cherche une autre option que le refurb.
Merci


----------



## Pavel (31 Août 2011)

Bien sûr qu'il est possible, il y a surement des magasin d'apple Store à Lyon


----------



## Ealdu (31 Août 2011)

Neuf ou d'occasion? 16, 32, 64 go? Wifi? 3G? Quel prix?


----------

